# Error Code P0171



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Do you have the definition of the code?


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Do you have the definition of the code?


P0171 - Fuel System Too Lean Bank 1


Monitor Strategy Description;
Determines if the fuel control system is in a lean condition, based on the filtered long-term and short-term fuel trim.

Malfunction Criteria;
The filtered long-term fuel trim metric >= 1.250 AND the filtered short-term fuel trim metric (cal < 0.95 indicates cal-out) >= 0.100.

Required enabled conditions;
Closed loop, long term fuel trim, >20.1 seconds of data must accumulate on each trip, with at least 0.1 seconds of data in the current fuel trim cell before a pass or fail decision can be made.

Requires 2 trips before MIL comes on.


----------



## jmurtari (May 13, 2013)

Here is something else that happened to me. 2013 ECO MT, had the check engine light come on and OnStar gave me the P0171 code. I had also been running 93 octane in the car for about 4 tanks, and had just filled the tank with 87 -- thought it was the computer adjusting.

The check engine light actually went off after a couple of days, but I brought it to the dealer anyway since I'd made the appointment.

I'm embarrassed to say this, but in my case the cause, "Oil filler cap not on tightly" -- and I had done the oil change myself! The dealer told me they had a bulletin on that, you could put the cap on and spin it tight, dot to the front, but it wouldn't be level (open on one side). It blew out some oil (about a pint low). He wasn't really sure if it was the cap -- but I'm glad I brought it in!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Got a P0171 code again, last time, can't recall, all the camshaft bolts were loose about 10-15K miles ago. Books says to torque at 71"-lbs and used a torque wrench then. Said the heck with that, just tightened them all by feel. Reset the code and will watch it again. CEL did go out, taking a 100 mile trip tonight, see how he goes.

Maybe I should pull all the bolts out and put some Loctite on them. 

Understand a new camshaft cover with gasket is covered by the 5 year PT warranty. But more than likely just the gasket that needs some sealant on it.


----------



## KaP10 (Mar 18, 2015)

Its more likely that the PCV valve has gone bad in the camshaft/valve cover, This causes a vacuum leak in at the top right round part of the cover








I also made a video of the replacement process of the cover


----------



## cruzesouth (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm getting the same code(PO171). How much does it cost for for parts?
I am also getting PO597 & PO598. Not sure if they are related?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzesouth said:


> I'm getting the same code(PO171). How much does it cost for for parts?
> I am also getting PO597 & PO598. Not sure if they are related?


How old and how many miles? Under 5 yrs / 100,000 miles it's covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## cruzesouth (Aug 29, 2013)

2011 with about 83000 miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzesouth said:


> 2011 with about 83000 miles.


It should be covered then.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzesouth said:


> I'm getting the same code(PO171). How much does it cost for for parts?
> I am also getting PO597 & PO598. Not sure if they are related?


Hey Cruzesouth, 

Let me know if you need any additional assistance! I would be happy to direct your information to your preferred dealership. I'm just a private message away! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KaP10 (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## gundren (Dec 24, 2015)

I just got this code today. Oil cap wasn't on correctly.


----------



## Hollywood23113 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hey guys new to the form, and have found a lot of great information so thank you all.
2011 Cruze 1.4 pO171 code. When I bought the car it’s smoked really bad and wouldn’t run hardly after doing some research a lot on the site, I found out it was a bad intake manifold Now I have already replaced intake manifold. So people said that would also cause the PCV valve in the valve cover to go bad. Today I replace the valve cover, drove for about 50 miles PO 171 code came back. I’m getting ready to replace the oil cap because it feels kind of sloppy in my Opinion. What else could it be, what am I missing?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The oil cap should be a tight fit or the computer sees a crankcase vacuum problem (P0171).......same goes for bad 'O' rings on the dipstick.

Rob


----------



## Hollywood23113 (Feb 26, 2018)

Yeah I figured the same thing so I went and got a new cap. I put the new cap on and started it within three minutes get the same code. I cleared code, removed the O2 sensor and cleaned it (really white), it’s been running now for about 20 minutes with no code


----------



## Hollywood23113 (Feb 26, 2018)

I feel like I need a cruise to get away from this Cruze lol. Getting aggravated


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

When my PCV went bad I called the GM dealer and told them to replace under powertrain warranty "ahh yeah, well first we clear the code for 82 bucks and then we go from there... Besides a PCV is usually just a 2 dollar part"...

Riiiiiight.. so clearly you have no idea what you're talking about and I'll be paying you $82 to diagnose a problem that I have already diagnosed for you!.. So no, you won't be going anywhere!.. Especially anywhere near MY car! Warranty my a**!

New valve cover bought for $55 and took about 45 minutes to replace and my lifetime record of NEVER taking my car to a mechanic (except for alignments/tire changes) remains intact..


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Hollywood23113 said:


> Yeah I figured the same thing so I went and got a new cap. I put the new cap on and started it within three minutes get the same code. I cleared code, removed the O2 sensor and cleaned it (really white), it’s been running now for about 20 minutes with no code


Has the PCV ruptured?.. air hissing thru the hole in the cam cover at idle (see Kap10's post on page 1) means the pcv is bad.. But also check yo see if check valve is in place in the intake manifold.


----------



## Hollywood23113 (Feb 26, 2018)

Update: after about 1 hr, still no CEL so hinges crossed the oil cap fixed it. I could tell a “sealing” difference with the new cap


----------



## Hollywood23113 (Feb 26, 2018)

frankh said:


> Has the PCV ruptured?.. air hissing thru the hole in the cam cover at idle (see Kap10's post on page 1) means the pcv is bad.. But also check yo see if check valve is in place in the intake manifold.



No refer the my original post


----------



## Hollywood23113 (Feb 26, 2018)

I Still have this code, don't know what to try next


----------



## Joelcruze (May 18, 2018)

Hollywood23113 said:


> I Still have this code, don't know what to try next


Can I ask if you ended up having luck getting this fixed?

Kind regards 
Joel


----------



## RonRdRcr (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm having an issue with this code also. I've replaced the oil cap the valve cover and the o-ring on the dipstick. This thing is driving me nuts. And now of course I have a code for the IMT and the knock sensor. 2011 with 230,000 on it...ugh Other than this issue I absolutely love the **** car.


----------



## 15' Cruz (Nov 2, 2017)

My 15' with 86,000 just started to idle rough and didn't want to run from a dead stop, got home and heard the whistle under the hood.
CEL never came on but got the p0171 and a couple of others that said something about low voltage on O2 sensors.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues[/h]


----------



## 15' Cruz (Nov 2, 2017)

Repaired by dealer covered under powertrain warranty.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

KaP10 said:


> Its more likely that the PCV valve has gone bad in the camshaft/valve cover, This causes a vacuum leak in at the top right round part of the cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep getting a P0171 code, will have to check the PCV, now that I know what it is.


----------



## Do_Will (Jul 15, 2016)

Finally, 9 years after buying the car and 4 years after fixing this issue (under warranty), there is an official notice from Chevy about this issue. Says they will fix it (or reimburse if already fixed) up to 10 years/120,000 miles.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Do_Will said:


> Finally, 9 years after buying the car and 4 years after fixing this issue (under warranty), there is an official notice from Chevy about this issue. Says they will fix it (or reimburse if already fixed) up to 10 years/120,000 miles.


Actually they are only repairing a symptom. The PCV valve in the intake is the culprit.


----------



## Do_Will (Jul 15, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Actually they are only repairing a symptom. The PCV valve in the intake is the culprit.


Hnmm. So, doesn't the fix include PCV valve replacement ? I thought it included the PCV valve replacement. This is the mechanic's notes from my invoice - 



> CUSTOMER STATES THAT ]HE CHECK ENGINE LIGHT IS ON. VEHICLE
> IDOLS ROUGH AND SHIFTS ROUGH. HAD CODE P0171.
> CHECKED FOR DTCS. HAVE P0171(OO). FUEL SYSTEM LEAN. HOOKED U
> UP GDS2. VERIFIED VEHICLE WAS RUNNING. ST FUEL TRIM +24
> ...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Do_Will said:


> Hnmm. So, doesn't the fix include PCV valve replacement ? I thought it included the PCV valve replacement. This is the mechanic's notes from my invoice -


The diaphragm they are referring to is the (PCV) vacuum regulator on the valve (camshaft) cover, the round portion on the rear driver side of the valve cover. The actual PCV valve causing the issue (there are two of them) is the orange nipple you may have read about located in the intake manifold. Read more in the link reposted in post 26 above. The fix you received will more than likely only be temporary. When the leak allows the crankcase to become over pressurized again, it may blow the regulator out again and/or the front crank seal, and/or cause oil to start to blow by possibly including out the valve cover, the oil pan , CPASV seals and other areas. Or you might be one of the lucky ones and it will hold. Roughly $75 and minimal time and effort is cheap insurance. I've had mine installed for some time now and have no more issues.

www.Cruzekits.com


----------

